

Show HN: My evening fun project, see your facebook friends most popular links - mootothemax
http://thelikewall.com

======
mootothemax
Hi all, this is my submission :)

I wrote this to get a feel for Facebook's APIs and see what fun I can have
with a bit of Javascript. I'm not sure if it's worth developing any further,
but any thoughts, comments or questions would be really appreciated.

